# Campy quality levels



## seattlesyclist (Dec 22, 2006)

Can someone let me know the hierarchy of Campy components (i.e., lowest quality through highest quality)?

I know the drill for Shimano (Sora, tiagra, 105, Ultegra, dura Ace), but not for Campy.

Also, could you let me know what the rough equivalent Shimano component is for each of the Campy components?

If this would be better in a different forum, please let me know that too.

Thanks.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

It is kind of hard to put the groups directly against the Shimano groups, but I'll tell you what I know!!
From top to bottom on campy.
Record
Chorus
Centaur
Veloce
Mirage
Xenon

I think they have a group below Xenon now, called Race or something.

I guess I would say that Centaur and Ultegra are comparable in price/weight/performance, Chorus and Record would be just each side of Dura Ace in terms of price and weight. Veloce and 105 would pair up well, but I think that Mirage is nicer than tiagra. I have ridden the new mirage, and I thought it could be compared to 105.. I had 2006 Centaur on a Carbon Bianchi and liked it a lot. 

People are going to say lots of different things about this topic. Just ride a bike with each manufacturers components and a feel for it. It is definately preferance, so have fun deciding!!!!!


----------



## Barabaika (Jan 15, 2007)

At some point, beginning from Veloce and Centaur, the quality remains almost the same, only expensive and light materials like carbon and titanium add to the price.

For example, Veloce chain has no holes, Chorus has tiny holes that save 3 grams, and Record has hollow pins that save 17 grams. 
It's questionable whether hollow pins add to quality and realibity.


----------



## seattlesyclist (Dec 22, 2006)

*Thanks--that helps*

I just bought an Orbea Marmolada with Campy Veloce components. Since it was a financial stretch, I started feeling some buyer's remorse based on the components. Of course, I love the way the bikes feels and rides, which is what matters most.

[Since this was a discontinued model I got about $300 bucks off. I couldn't afford the next Orbea model up that had mostly ultegra with some 105. I thought about other bikes that had 105, but they only had carbon forks compared with the Marmolada's carbon fork, seat stays and chain stays.]


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

seattlesyclist said:


> I just bought an Orbea Marmolada with Campy Veloce components. Since it was a financial stretch, I started feeling some buyer's remorse based on the components. Of course, I love the way the bikes feels and rides, which is what matters most.
> 
> [Since this was a discontinued model I got about $300 bucks off. I couldn't afford the next Orbea model up that had mostly ultegra with some 105. I thought about other bikes that had 105, but they only had carbon forks compared with the Marmolada's carbon fork, seat stays and chain stays.]


I don't think you'd have found the 105/Ultegra mix to be a better setup in the long run. At that level (or any level, really) the difference is more in whether or not you like the actual working of the shifters between Campy and Shimano. Veloce is just as good, in my opinion.

Unless you get bling-hungry, I would think you could use the Veloce components for a long, long time. I hope so anyway, since that's what I have on my "rest of my life bike" (a custom Kirk) and have no plans to upgrade any time soon. I guess I do have a Centaur crank, since I couldn't get the ultra torque in silver in Veloce, but you get the idea.


----------

